# Looking to get Roofing license in Florida



## johnlo (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if it was possible for me to get a roofing license but I am 19. I worked in roofing ever since I was 15 with my dad's company. He, unfortunately, passed away and I want to continue his business as it is what I am good at. The reason I ask if it is possible is that I always worked under the table with my dad. I have a lot of experience in roofing both as a "worker" and "foreman". The problem is that I don't have documented 4 years of proof required to get the license in Florida. Could I complete the exam and submit my application and say that I did work for over 4 years?


----------



## Jasonborne852 (Oct 31, 2019)

*Just my opinion...*

I'd consider all the work you did with your father, as schooling. Find an employer and tell him all that you can do (whatever it is you can do) so you aren't stuck with a beginners wage. Start not from the bottom, but from the middle. Let's be real here, fraudulating documents to get ahead isn't worth it at 19 years old. There are 2 ways to account for hours, 1) employer 2) taxes... if anyone ever dug into your file they would see you've never worked for an official roofing company.. now I'm not sure if this would ever bite you in the ass, but who knows.. is it worth it? It's not, and the worry of someone ever catching you will be with you for some time.. check it out, Your already ahead of many folks at your age... your doing a good job, unfortunately your former experience wasn't documented, it is what it is.. take some accounting/business courses at your local community college and learn as much as you can so that when you do start your own business, your able to take full advantage. 

In searching for answers to your question, don't stop here, call the appropriate agencies to find out if there are other ways around this unique situation you are in.. 

A plumber has been plumbing for 10 years, but was never documenting his hours - working under the table, this plumber now wants to be seen as a master plumber, what does he do? He starts as an apprentice keeping track of his hours for the next 4 years.. It is what it is bro.


----------

